# Semi Retired ?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok my wife is going to have to start looking for a Regular Part Time Job.

She was telling me what the Job Market is doing with older People.

Seems many Companies are hiring mostly Part time to keep from paying Benefits. There was a Guy she knows went in for Interview. They wasn't really wanting to hire him because of his age. They asked him Can you lift 10 pounds? Yes. Can you lift 50 pounds? Yes. Can you lift 100 pounds? I will figure out how to? Can you lift 100 pounds over your Head? Can you? We'll get in touch with you.

She might get on where she is already working but Government is paying her now so they may say why Hire her when we can find someone Free?

Me I might as well just go Fishing. I was watching Trucks go down Interstate last night, told my wife I wished I could do that again but I know I can't because of Blood Clots 

She told me there is 400 Jobs open at Job Service in the area but most can't pass the Drug Test.

rockpile


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

It's to bad society makes so hard to make ends meet on our own places .


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I see many people retiring at 62 and then getting a part time job to make ends meet.
If they just would have stayed at their FT job until full retirement at 65-66.5 (depending on when you were born) They would h ave had 3+ years more of benefits, 3+ years more time to save and they would be getting more SS when they did retire.
I know some peoples health forces them to retire early, but those are not the ones going out and getting the part time jobs to make ends meet.

I don't get it.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

mnn2501 said:


> I see many people retiring at 62 and then getting a part time job to make ends meet.
> If they just would have stayed at their FT job until full retirement at 65-66.5 (depending on when you were born) They would h ave had 3+ years more of benefits, 3+ years more time to save and they would be getting more SS when they did retire.
> I know some peoples health forces them to retire early, but those are not the ones going out and getting the part time jobs to make ends meet.
> 
> I don't get it.


One of my skilled tradesmen decided he didn't want to work through another summer in the plant so he retired in April. Since he and his wife are both 62 and she works a part time job, that meant he had to buy insurance. He figured that with all their bills and insurance he would have enough left over to buy a 30 pack of beer and carton of cigs a week. Once he turns 65 he will have a cheaper Medicare supplement and his costs will go down. Things are tight for him, but he figures it is worth it because he doesn't have to work 12 hours a day, 7 days a week in a plant with heat index above 100 degrees. The cost was worth it to him.

Our goal is to have car and home paid off when retirement age of 66.5 comes around. Then we will be able to live pretty comfortably on SS and 401K without having to worry about making payments.


----------



## mrs D (Jul 24, 2013)

Hubby and I drove semi as a team for 12 years before he retired. It was a very good paying job. Sometimes we miss it alot but he fully retired now. Thankfully we have no homestead or vehicle payments. It is tough when you have health problems and not enough insurance as it eats up a lot of out of pocket money. I have a home business and our homestead pays for itself with the different goods we sell.


----------



## wanabefree (Aug 2, 2016)

mnn2501 said:


> I see many people retiring at 62 and then getting a part time job to make ends meet.
> If they just would have stayed at their FT job until full retirement at 65-66.5 (depending on when you were born) They would h ave had 3+ years more of benefits, 3+ years more time to save and they would be getting more SS when they did retire.
> I know some peoples health forces them to retire early, but those are not the ones going out and getting the part time jobs to make ends meet.
> 
> I don't get it.


For Us I could not disagree more. Working till your 65+ may be an option for many but for others its not worth it. I was self employed and just getting by because of all the government rules taxes and paperwork. My wife is disabled and requires a lot of doctor visits. We decided to move out of the rat race of Southern California to a Small rural Community In Lassen County of Northern California.
At first I tried to find other work but found it difficult to get a good paying job at age 61. I did work for one year but as soon as I turned 62 I filed for Social Security and have never looked back. Sure we could always se more money but there is no price you can put on the freedom of not having to work and doing the things you want. If I had waited would not have time to live our current life raising chickens , a couple of Cows and planting a Garden.
Retired at 62 and glad I did.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Rock, is the wife no longer working for the neighbor doing some kind of emergency management stuff? And what about her bingo site...does she make a few bucks there still? I am afraid I do not remember how old you and she are? From reading your notes it seems to me you live in a miserable place with thieves, burglars and druggies running up and down every street. Even out at the lake where you cabin is you have run ins with the neighbors. I do not understand why all the ongoing problems...but that is just my take on it.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

sisterpine said:


> Rock, is the wife no longer working for the neighbor doing some kind of emergency management stuff? And what about her bingo site...does she make a few bucks there still? I am afraid I do not remember how old you and she are? From reading your notes it seems to me you live in a miserable place with thieves, burglars and druggies running up and down every street. Even out at the lake where you cabin is you have run ins with the neighbors. I do not understand why all the ongoing problems...but that is just my take on it.


Ok my wife is still working for our neighbor. Emergency Management. I was so mad today, things were not right. Can't say anything because some won't listen I'm just glad she now has her CCW. 

We don't make anything at the Bingo Hall because it is to be Non Profit and they are not allowed to pay us, even though we drive 70 miles one way.

rockpile


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wanabefree said:


> For Us I could not disagree more. Working till your 65+ may be an option for many but for others its not worth it. I was self employed and just getting by because of all the government rules taxes and paperwork. My wife is disabled and requires a lot of doctor visits. We decided to move out of the rat race of Southern California to a Small rural Community In Lassen County of Northern California.
> At first I tried to find other work but found it difficult to get a good paying job at age 61. I did work for one year but as soon as I turned 62 I filed for Social Security and have never looked back. Sure we could always se more money but there is no price you can put on the freedom of not having to work and doing the things you want. If I had waited would not have time to live our current life raising chickens , a couple of Cows and planting a Garden.
> Retired at 62 and glad I did.


Yours was not the situation myself or the O.P. presented. The situation was having a job, then retiring at 62 then having to go back to work to make ends meet.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

rockpile1 said:


> We don't make anything at the Bingo Hall because it is to be Non Profit and they are not allowed to pay us, even though we drive 70 miles one way.
> 
> rockpile


Non-Profit does not mean you can't pay salaries to the workers. Just look at the Clinton Foundation.
Sounds to me like maybe you're being 'taken'


----------

